
Show HN: Practical Python – Python projects for beginners - sixhobbits
https://www.codewithrepl.it/python-projects-for-beginners.html
======
sixhobbits
Hey HN!

this is still a work in progress but would love any feedback. I've taught a
lot of beginners Python and there are always the same two problems

a) Setup: everyone is like 'just use conda' or 'just use x', but in honesty
setting up Python is a nightmare even in 2020 and it's a huge tripping point
for beginners. I was really happy to start using Repl.it to teach beginners as
it sidesteps all the set up issues until they've caught the 'programming bug'.
(disclaimer: repl.it sponsored this project but I initially reached out to
them as I liked their product so much)

b) "I don't know what to build" \- even after learning to code, beginners
often lack inspiration or ideas.

I tried to solve both of these problems with this course. It's not meant to
substitute a "normal" course - the theory of data structures, algorithms, and
even basic functionality like looping and conditional logic is not explicitly
covered. The idea is that people will do this alongside a theoretical course
(or just the Python documentation) or shortly after.

Feedback appreciated :)

~~~
replies-to-fool
Regarding a) using repl.it is smart because it also avoids all the cross-
platform installation madness with Python and pip.

I'm hinestly surprised that Python setup is still so complicated even in 2020.
I tend to take my pyenv installation (which manages local and global Python
versions) for granted, but I wouldn't consider it beginner friendly.

Perhaps you might cinsider linking to respurces in your course for getting
setup locally as well? e.g a link to installation for each os or pyenv. This
might facilitate exploration in areas where repl isn't the best choice (for
free at least).

~~~
sixhobbits
Thanks that's a great point. I know DjangoGirls used to maintain a great cross
platform guide. Igoften the issue is half setups where people have already
tried brew and conda and and and to the point that they really need human help
to get back to a baseline

------
blisseyGo
Just a UI feedback - I think you can make this more readable by not using a
pure black background and pure white text. Right now it's harsh on eyes imo
and therefore hard to read. Try using the gray and white combo which YouTube
dark mode uses.

[https://www.codewithrepl.it](https://www.codewithrepl.it)

~~~
sixhobbits
Thanks for the feedback. I completely agree. That template uses
[https://newcss.net/](https://newcss.net/) which is a nice concept but I think
still needs some work to fix issues like that (I didn't even know it switched
to dark mode automatically until now).

I've updated the individual links to the ones on docs.repl.it now so should be
fixed.

------
anpago
Thank you for sharing looks good.

I often prefer to use a web based use as typically just want to learn and
practice. Or indeed make try basic little projects.

So will all being well, start studying the book this week.

~~~
sixhobbits
thanks! Shout if you get stuck with anything and I'll be happy to help out.

